# Thinking about a LGB Genesis? Here are some pics



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

With all of the ebay auctions for these in the last few weeks I thought I show a few details to help people decide if they want one. I peresonally think they are a great value and a good looking modern engine.
There are 2 road numbers for each phase
This is the phase 3
















































This is the phase 5
















































They are real easy to convert to dcc. Just plug and play no need to take the body apart or replace the excellent electronics. Here is a phase 5 with a qsi magnum chip add. all you need is a 2" speaker to complete the setup screw holes and baffle are supplied by LGB
















The coaches are nice and an excellent value. There are 2 road numbers and a cafe car for each phase
























I have made some slight modes to the cupplers to reduce the space between cars as it is excessive. They are able to run on a 4' diameter


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Not enough steam for me, but the pictures are great. I really appreciated the chance to see them up close if not personal. 
Thank you. 

Robert


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the photos as well. I really want a set and will try to convince the CFO SWMBO that I really NEED a loco and 4 cars for my birthday. Somehow I do not think it's gonna be approved though? 

Chas


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Still my favorite thing EPL ever produced!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Still my favorite thing EPL ever produced!


They are very very nice, and I think one of the best values of anything they've ever made too. If I wasn't into RhB stuff, and had the room, I'd have one painted up in VIA rail colours! As a kid watching those cars whip past, I loved the open wheels and brake discs. 

Keith


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

several roads used these engines Via, New Haven come to mind. They are the only large scale modern passenger engine out there.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking units but just not into the modern area of Pass service. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

What sound did you use with the QSI Magnum? I recently bought one of these too.
Thanks,
JimC.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

What Kind of Prices are you getting these for, Engine and Cars?

Pete


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

The Genesis engine was going in the $180 range at the ECLSTS and the cars were going for around $160. 
LAO


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Yo Keith, old floon!! I have the KATO n scale version in front of me as I type this note - in the *VIA Rail* green/grey/yellow whoosh stripes, and you're right, it would be a wondrous looker!! John over in Guelph has offered to paint me one sometime, and I mght just take him up on it!

Best to the family

tac & gaynor & ig
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

you know they ARENT steam


and they ARE modern era


and these were my same sentiments


UNTIL


you see them in person-


i saw one in my hobby shop train case when they first came out-


they are magnificent-HUGE and run so smoothly-not only the engine but those ball bearing equipped coaches


the control panel computer monitors are back lighted-the number boards nicely lighted-and the headlights blaze-absolutely the brightest ive ever seen-light up the entire garden on a dark night


they give the impression of mass-they are a beautiful g scale train


i would have more -but they really are BIG LONG trains-need real acreage (even tho the coaches are compressed they are still huge) 


love em-and i can forgive the screwy red reversing lights that stay lighted with the headlights-and the fact that the pilot doesnt accept a loop assembly AND A HOOK-only the loop


and a great price


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

They might look a little out of place if you are modeling a narrow gauge lumber road from the 1870's


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

We like em too




















Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

Nice looking units and cars but I am stuck in the 1970's with E-8's and streamline equipment.

How are the untis scaled?? 1/29 or larger??


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Yo Keith, old floon!! I have the KATO n scale version in front of me as I type this note - in the VIA Rail green/grey/yellow whoosh stripes, and you're right, it would be a wondrous looker!! John over in Guelph has offered to paint me one sometime, and I mght just take him up on it! 

Best to the family


All the best to you and your family as well, Tac!  


Rocketrider: The scale is approximately 1:27, depending on who you ask.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I am finally picking up a Phase V set (loco and 3 cars) this Thursday night from local dealer for $620! 
SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH DON"T tell the wife!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

oooooooooooooooh...phase 5


very cool


super price-looks like youre xmas (or insert appropriate seasonal celebration of your choice here_________) came early....


youll post pics i hope





you flip i think when you run these in the dark





wowo for that price id buy another set too-hint hint


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Since all my trains are on a pallet in the basement until I get some track laid, the preview will have to wait. A buddy has one of the Phase III sets and yes the lighting is VERY cool! I thought about buying his only set left (Phase IV) and possibly ebaying or just keeping it like money in the bank but the wife WOULD behead me!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I do need one of those material handling box cars to match the train though!
ANYONE know where I can find one? None on evilbay right now.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

if it were me - i wouldnt hold my breath for the amtrak MAT car-ive kept an eye out for years-





i have one from when they were initially released -havent seen one since-if you find one i imagine there will be quite a bid up-i hate the word-but i think they ARE actually kinda rare-or being held onto by those of us that have the AMTRAK stuff-since theres no baggage or other appropriate head end cars


this being my thought 





i think the mat car adds a bit to the overall consist-so i might suggest buying an LGB modern box 


and doing a repaint-i imagine this wouldnt be too tough given sivler and striping -then some sort of AMTRAK decal -even if o scale-or get stan cedarleaf to make some for you


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

huh? I have seen plenty of them and WILL find one








HELP!


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd like a amtrak MAT car too. last one on ebay went $150. think I will repaint a LGB modern box car silver, add a decal


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 04/22/2009 12:26 PM
huh? I have seen plenty of them and WILL find one








HELP!




well one CAN find anything-its all about prices-





hard to swallow 150 when these sold for about 60.00-and so do the modern boxes that remain



let us know





i have had my set for about 3 years i believe-whenever the cam out-2006?-and i have wanted a second mat car-havent seen one even on ebay


and i might add the cars seem to be styrene, not the really tough older LGB plastic-i could be wrong





-but mine seems light and one piece came broken new in the box-the end platform that sits over the coupler-so its even harder to swallow big $$


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

1st thing the boy did was flip the window open and break the top of the mirror off with his precious little finger....







lol
My local dealer that sold me this set says the Mat car was a very limited run and is very rare! A dealer in Canada told me the same thing!
I found one of the box cars at a store in Washington state, since it was the 1st one I found I ordered it $90 I will post pics when/if it shows up.
My best train buddy in a neighboring city has offered to trade me one new in the box for the same car in UP flavor (a favorite of mine)
Also have another lead on one I may get this weekend. 3 is too many and I have all but bailed on LGB anyways...WHAT AM I DOING!?$!?$!?$!?$


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

A few years ago on a trip to the in-laws in CT Heading thru Springfield Mass there was a solid Amtrak Materials train at the terminal next to the interstate. Something like 9 cars?

Chas


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I wonder if they have contracts with US Mail etc.?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

John,
The mat cars are extremely light compared to the coaches. My coaches were sensitive to uneven side to side track in the curves and would uncouple (LGB couplers). On tight curves and uneven track the coach cars have pulled my mat car off the track causing a derailment. Fixing the track fixed my problems.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks, maybe they could be weighted down and add metal wheels? I have seen them take R! 4' curves like a dream! not the mat car though.....
is that why you have your material car in the front?


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I added metal wheels to mine from the get go. Neer had an issue with derails. 
LAO


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Heres my 2 phase 4 gennys with 10 amfleet cars fully detailed i also painted inside the cars and added 40 people per car to make them look better when lit. this is the 1st time ive had the engines out and running since i bought them 2 years ago,and they run great and with sound installed they are the perfect looking modern passennger train. only issue i had running them at the show for 2 days was the cars kept braking couplers? good thing a had spares, think i broke 4 but other than that they are great..


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

That's kind of troubling to hear that you broke four couplers, Nick. Any idea why they were breaking???

Ed


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 04/25/2009 6:32 AM
That's kind of troubling to hear that you broke four couplers, Nick. Any idea why they were breaking???

Ed









Dont know Ed, ive never used LGB couplers before, the big trip pin on the bottom of the coupler kept snapping off, it didnt appear to be hitting anything while running. Maybe LGB couplers cant take a 10 car load. i wasnt going to change them to kadees because this train would only be run by itsself but i may have to rethink that in the near future...


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

those are impressively long trains -both the amtrack and the ATSF 



much cooler than my measely 4 car set! 





and





has anyone figured out how to get the red lights to be directional?


i am loathe to disassemble the engine to get to the board to find adding a diode is a major undertaking


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

AWESOME train MR. Nicholas! What type sound is in it?
Here is my 1st Mat car I got from a fellow partner, traded him one of those big UP boxcars from LGB. I picked it up at St. Aubins last year for like $69.








Can you say "battery car" ? lol I could get 2 12volt motorcycle batteries in this thing, metal wheels, plenty of weight and the ability to be a true high speed passenger set!








Except I am sure somebody will tell me the 24 volts is too much correct








Cool thread!
Cool train!
thanks!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Steve, 4 cars looks just as good as ten to me.







John, 1st loco has *Phoenix sound installed, 2nd has a speaker only with a wire going to the 1st loco to give sound to bolth. tha sound file for this loco really sounds great when cranked up....


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I just got a Phase V set from Nicholas Smith Trains. They have a special $450 a set. Couldn't resist. 

Bill, What did you use for a cable to connect the QSI Magnum card to the LGB main board. It looks like a pre made cable. 
Also would I have to change the light bulbs or is there a CV to configure for the light voltage? 
Steve


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

By using the DCC interface you do not have to change bubs or cv's as the on-board electronics will regulate voltage. The cable I used to wire up the QSI card to the LGB board I found at allelectronics.com part number con-2410 10 pin connector with header($3). You will need the magnum adapter from QSI ($16)and follow the plug diagram in the LGB manual I have wired 4 of these and the LGB pins are always correct. I got a 2" speaker from Tony's Trains. It fits fine.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Bill, Thanks for the reply. I have the Magnum adapter and speaker, just needed the connector. Will show pics when I do the install. 
Steve


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Posted By SLemcke on 05/22/2009 8:42 PM
......snip.....
What did you use for a cable to connect the QSI Magnum card to the LGB main board. It looks like a pre made cable. 
......snip.....
*
*Steve*
*
Check with this forum sponser train-li-usa 
who has lots of dcc/mts/etc stuff or*
*
www.massoth.com** for 8150501 premade dcc interface cable. 

*


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Ray, I'll do some more looking. I thought about the massoth XLS sound decoder but i liked the half price of the QSI, plus I had one on hand. 
Steve


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Is there an easy way to install the speaker? It looks like there is a panel to remove to get to the speaker, however there is a utility box that I can't seem to remove without doing some cutting. Otherwise, it looks like I have to remove the sides of the motor blocks and then the bottom screws to get the body off. Any suggestions or hints? 
Steve


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Steve Here is the wiring for the QSI adapter to the Allelectronics cable: 
QSI Adapter All Electronics 10 pin connector 
Tk- blue 
M- green 
HL white 
GND	Black(inside black 2nd location on connector) 
PWR	Black(outside black 1st location on connector) 
RL	Yellow 
M+	Gray 
TK+	Brown 
F2	Orange (not used for QSI) 
F1	Red (not used for QSI) 











For the speaker I just sliped it under the motor wires and screw it down using a jeweler screwdriver 
Bill


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and video guys, the Genesis is much more detailed than I thought it was. I've been thinking about getting one, this thread has talked me into it. 

-Will


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Will 
Nichloassmith.com has them for $450 with 3 cars. phase 4 or 5. best deal I've seen.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

WOW! Thanks for the info Bills. I'll have to check that out. 

-Will


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

that's NStrains.com sorry


----------

